# DB-Connection, aber wie?



## rbest (17. Feb 2009)

hei Leutz, für ein Praxis-Projekt hab ich mir eine Java-App ausgesucht. Nun brauch ich eine connection zur DB. In meinem schlauen Buch hab ich gelesen, dass man den Namen des Treibers genau angeben muß. Aber irgendwie finde ich keinen Hinweis, wie das Dingens heißt.
Wäre also nett, wenn mir das einer verklickern könnte. Irgendwo muß ich den ja auch ablesen können.
Also, ich hab Suse 11.0, installiert ist der offizielle Treiber für MySQL Version 3.1.12-239.1, MySQL hat die Versionsnummer 5.0.51a.
Dank euch.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht findest du du hier Antworten:
http://wiki.byte-welt.de/wiki/Datenbankverbindung_(Java)


----------



## rbest (18. Feb 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht findest du du hier Antworten:
> http://wiki.byte-welt.de/wiki/Datenbankverbindung_(Java)



Danke. Ich bin drin!


----------

